# wax stock trader help



## Tommy Corsa (Jan 27, 2013)

Was a company there doing yellow and blue
finger mitts forgot there name


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car pro sell finger mitts

Not sure who you saw though


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Could have been Envy Car Care but think they are full mitts rather than finger mitts

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products.asp?cat=14


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Dodo Juice wax applicators?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

It was mainz car care mate.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is this them ? 
http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/essential-accessories/applicators/mainz-car-care-finger-applicators


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If it's them then millions of places sell them

Like ebay


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

The Poorboys stand roughly opposite Envy at Waxstock was also selling them - I bought a 3pk of yellow & another 3pk of blue from them.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I know kent make them and are sold on ebay.


----------



## Tommy Corsa (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep that's them I wanna buy 200
Of them if I can buy them for right price


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Tommy Corsa said:


> Yep that's them I wanna buy 200
> Of them if I can buy them for right price


You going to be the first detailer employing 25 octopi?


----------

